
Software Developers Working from Home During the Covid-19 Pandemic - azhenley
https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.11147
======
kinow
Wasn't expecting such a long and detailed paper. Read the intro and a few more
paragraphs of the first section, then skipped to pros/cons in the answers in
the survey. Looks pretty similar to what I heard from friends.

WFH pros being less time on transport, saving money with eating out or
car/parking. And cons of social contact, not being able to have a separation
between work and personal life.

Wasn't expecting the third being poor ergonomics.

One thing that surprised me at work (NZ govt company) was that the feedback in
my group was mixed from engineers with kids and without kids.

I was expecting the engineers with kids to struggle more, while the empty-
nesters to take it easier. But it varied, either because some were able to get
the kids to attend online classes, while others struggled to separate
work/personal life while kids were at home.

